# First time GSD owner! Allie 10 Weeks Old



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

This is our newest addition to the family! I was wondering if anyone had thoughts on what her adult colors would look like? I think she will look more like the dad who was a black and tan saddleback so i'm expecting her to lighten up more. What do you guys think? The mom was a bit darker but very beautiful too :smile2:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Beautiful pup! Both of mine were dark as young pups but lighten up. They were SL and saddle back so I think that is how most saddle backs do as they get older.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes cute! Yep, will lighten up into a saddle back


----------



## TeagNme (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful girl you have there ?


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

Hineni7 said:


> Yes cute! Yep, will lighten up into a saddle back


Thanks! That's cool then because I like the saddle back. I am so curious to see what her adult coat will look like lol


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a very cute pup! Congrats!


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats on your new pup! She's very cute!


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

So my puppies ears are starting to stand up! It's so cute to see them flop around lol One minute they are both up and then the next minute one is flopped over and the other is up haha


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

**UPDATE** 

My puppy has grown so much in such a short time! I can't imagine how big she will be once fully grown lol She is a little over 5 months old now


----------



## DieselWeaselGSD (Jul 15, 2017)

She looked just like my pup


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

DieselWeaselGSD said:


> She looked just like my pup


Oh really? Do you have pics of your puppy? I would love to see them


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

A month later almost and she is looking more and more like an adult dog! Still a puppy though lol


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

Hey guys! Let me know if you like the puppy updates and I'll keep sharing my dogs journey to full adult. It's been an amazing experience so far and I am hooked on German Shepherds as a breed! It may be a bit biased but I now think they are the best breed out there lol Best dog I have ever brought home with me


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful puppy. This is the first time I have seen your thread, and I enjoyed seeing her grow up.


----------



## Khilb (Aug 13, 2017)

New to the site and a first time GSD owner too. Love those ears  My girl is almost 6 mos old. Her coat is longer sable. I love watching it change almost as much as I loved watching her floppy ears pop up. Really love your Allie's coat! Beautiful and intelligent dogs. Enjoy your journey!


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

Thanks so much! Beautiful Sable GSD you got there  They grow so fast! lol


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

Your girl is so cute! I think she'll definitely lighten up but keep a dark face. Enjoy that beauty


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

She's really pretty EmperorEvan!!



> Hey guys! Let me know if you like the puppy updates and I'll keep sharing my dogs journey to full adult. It's been an amazing experience so far and I am hooked on German Shepherds as a breed! It may be a bit biased but I now think they are the best breed out there lol Best dog I have ever brought home with me


LOL, I think I agree!! GSD are great


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

You have a Beautiful dog!


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

Benjaminb said:


> You have a Beautiful dog!


Thank you! I love seeing her colors change as she grows up lol She is such a sweetheart too


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

Such a little goofball! Growing so fast


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

Just a short video of me Training Allie at 7 months old! She learns so quickly


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Aww she is just too cute!


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Aww she is just too cute!


Haha I would say the Cutest but i'm a bit bias on that  Your German Shepherd in you avatar pic is beautiful!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

EmperorEvan said:


> Haha I would say the Cutest but i'm a bit bias on that  Your German Shepherd in you avatar pic is beautiful!


Thanks, just like you I think he is THE most beautiful, but again that's the bias creeping in :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

***UPDATE***

Our German Shepherd puppy is 9 months old! Here's a couple recent pictures of her, she just keeps growing! lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful! She lightened up quite a bit. It's so fun watching them grow!


----------



## EmperorEvan (May 1, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> Beautiful! She lightened up quite a bit. It's so fun watching them grow!


Thanks! Yes she did Lighten up a lot! My wife is really happy with her colors because she said she likes the darker blacks like she has with the tan :smile2:

I'm always amazed when I see a progression of german shepherds growing because they just so much as the get older. It's really neat!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, that GSD-look, their eyes..... It makes me melt every time.


----------

